# Teens charged over snake bite drug theft



## News Bot (Sep 29, 2008)

*Published:* 29-Sep-08 03:49 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

FOUR teenagers have been charged with stealing medication from ambulance officers in Brisbane last week.

*Read More...*


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 30, 2008)

little bastards..........I believe the COURTS really need to down there age as regarded to juvies...any one that is 13 or older should be on trial as an adult!:evil:


----------



## Jewly (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree. Teenagers know they are only going to get a slap on the wrist so they just keep doing the wrong thing. If they came down hard on them the first time they broke the law, then maybe it would stop a lot of the nonsense that goes on.


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Sep 30, 2008)

im 14 but i would never still from paramedics or anywhere....


----------



## miss2 (Sep 30, 2008)

man, how incredibly pathetic! wait till they need medical help and then the ambos can say "sorry, we cant save your life,some low lives stole our gear"


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe they will get there just desserts


----------

